# Reproduction or Real - Cobalt Blue Franks Safe and Kidney Cure



## rush2112

Just wondering if this bottle is a reproduction or not.I can usually tell at garage sales if the stuff is new or old but this guy had a mixture of both.
 Franks Safe and Kidney Cure on front upper
 Rochester N.Y lower front
 Instructions on back
 Rough texture
 Embossed printing inside bottom lip on underside as well as an odd shaped indent.
 Thanks in advance.

[attachment=temp2.jpg]


----------



## epackage

I'm going with Repro...


----------



## jskirk

I think its a wheaton by the mark on the bottom.  Jay


----------



## BillinMo

Yes, it's a Wheaton based on the (real) Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure bottle.  They turn up in a wide range of colors.


----------



## rush2112

Just wondering what you mean when you say "Wheaton" and how old is this bottle.

 Added a pic of the back. Very hard to read. May try it in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## David Fertig

From Digger Odell:

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/reproduc.htm

 And here is a pic of the Wheaton mark.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Repro yes,... but weren't they put out by Crownford China?


----------



## rush2112

Well I'm glad I only paid $2.00 for it. At least the color didn't wash off like the one I bought a few months ago at my local thrift shop.


----------



## rush2112

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Repro yes,... but weren't they put out by Crownford China?


 
 I did a search on Google and here's what I came up with:

 FRANK'S SAFE KIDNEY LIVER CURE / SINCE 1892 WORKS WONDERS 
 "Nothing in this remedy will grow on anyone." with "Wheaton NJ" on the base. This is a 1970's reproduction of the "Warner's Safe Kidney & Liver Cure" from Rochester NY, which only worth about $20, so it's interesting they came up with a reproduction. But sometimes these bottles come in green and cobalt blue, nice colors that the originals didn't come in (though there are green Warner's from places like London and Frankfurt).


----------



## GuntherHess

Crownford did one also but it was green I think and marked Crownford China.

 HEre is a green Wheaton ...


----------

